# الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية أضرارها والوقاية منها



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*هذا الموضوع يعتبر هاما جدا للجميع .*


*كيف يمكن للشمس التي نتمتع بدفئها أن تكون ضارة؟ *

*إنَّ ما يُقلق بالنسبة للشمس هو الأشعة المُسماة الفوق بنفسجية (Ultraviolet (UVR، وهي أشعة غير مرئية تُرسلها الشمس ، فتخترق الجلد وتغيّر بنيته مما يؤدي إلى مشاكل مُتعددة تتعلق بمدة التعرض لهذه الأشعة. *

*فالتعرض لفترة قصيرة قد يؤدي إلى تأثير حاد كالحروق والقروح. أما التعرض الطويل الأمد فيؤدي إلى إصابات مزمنة مثل شيخوخة الجلد المبكرة والتجاعيد العميقة، وخطورة الإصابة بالتحسس الضوئي، وأشكال مختلفة من سرطان الجلد. *
*وعلى الرغم من أن سرطان الجلد هو أقل انواع السرطانات التي يمكن ان تحدث لنا كعرب بسبب طبيعة بشرتنا إلا أن الإهتمام يزاد بشكل كبير عند من هم يعملون في أوقات طويلة تحت أشعة الشمس .*


*ماذا تعني عبارة " تحمي من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية أ UVA، و ب UVB " والتي نجدها مكتوبة على بعض أنواع النظارات الشمسية ؟ *

*هذه العبارة تعني وجود عدة أنواع من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية أ، ب، ج. *

*تتواجد الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية من النوع أ UVA على مدار السنة وهي الأكثر غزارة في الأرض، ولها القدرة على اختراق الجلد البشري بعمق مسببة الأذى في النسيج الضّام مما يؤدي إلى الشيخوخة المبكرة. *

*أما الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية من النوع ب UVB فهي أقل غزارة بسبب امتصاصها من قِبل طبقة الأوزون كما أن اختراقها للجلد يكون أقل عُمقاً مقارنة مع النوع أ ، وهي المسؤولة عن احتراق الجلد كما هو معروف. *

*وتعتبر الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية من النوع ج UVC هي الأشد خطورة، ومن حسن الحظ بأنها تُمتص بشكل كامل من قبل طبقة الأوزون. *

*بناءً على ذلك فإنه لا بد من تأمين حماية الجلد ضد الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية من النوعين أ و ب. *


*كيف نتمكن من حماية أنفسنا وأولادنا من الشمس؟ *

*تتلخص أهم طرق الحماية كالتالي: *

*-الابتعاد قدر الإمكان عن أي نشاط خارجي في وقت الذروة بالنسبة للأشعة الفوق بنفسجية. *
*-ارتداء الملابس الساترة الغامقة اللون. *
*-وقاية العين أمر مؤكد وللحصول على وقاية بنسبة 100% ضد الأشعة فوق البنفسجية أ و ب*
*- يُفضل استعمال نظارات الشمس التي تستر العين من كل الأطراف. *
*-استعمال المستحضرات الطبية الواقية من الشمس ذات عامل حماية من الشمس SPF يساوي على الأقل 15 ، حيث تُدهن على الجلد والشفاه. *

*ملاحظة : تكون الإستفادة من أشعة الشمس المفيدة للكبار وكذلك الأطفال خلال وقتين محددين فقط هما وقت الشروق ووقت الغروب فقط لاغير وإلا مايكون غير هذين الوقتين يعتبر ضارا .*


*متى يكون وقت الذروة بالنسبة للأشعة الفوق بنفسجية خلال النهار؟ *

*يبدأ وقت الذروة تقريباً عند العاشرة صباحاً ويمتد حتى الرابعة عصراً ، ويختلف من بلدِ إلى آخر.*

*كيف تعمل المستحضرات الواقية للجلد؟*

*تعمل واقيات الجلد الكيميائية على امتصاص ، أو عكس، أو بعثرة أي كمية من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية وذلك لتمنعها من اختراق الجلد. *

*يُقاس نشاط واقيات الجلد بما يسمى عامل الحماية من الشمس Sun Protection Factor (SPF). *

*وكلما كانت قيمة عامل الحماية أكبر كلما وفر وقاية أكثر من الأشعة، مثال إذا كان عامل الحماية للمستحضر يساوي 15 فهذا يعني بأنه عند استعمال المستحضر بانتظام يُمكن للشخص التعرض للشمس لفترة أطول بـ 15 مرة من الفترة التي يمكن التعرض فيها للشمس بدونه. *

*وللحصول على وقاية قصوى من الأشعة يجب أن يُستعمل المستحضر الواقي قبل التعرض للشمس بنصف ساعة . *

*كيف أختار أفضل مستحضر واقٍ من الشمس يناسبني؟ *

*يتعلق اختيار المُستحضر المناسب بعدة عوامل منها لون الجلد ونوعيته ( جاف أو رطب)، ونوع النشاط الخارجي الذي يُمارسه الإنسان، والمنطقة التي تحتاج إلى وقاية، والبشرة الحساسة. *

*بشكل عام تحتاج البشرة الفاتحة إلى مستحضرات ذات عامل حماية من الشمس SPF يساوي 15، أما البشرة الغامقة فتحتاج إلى قيمة أقل من ذلك. *

*للأشخاص الذين يتعرقون بغزارة أو عند الوجود في وسط مائي (أثناء السباحة مثلاً) يفضل استعمال مستحضرات الوقاية من النوع المقاوم للماء، وإذا لم يتوفر يُفضل تكرار استعمال المستحضر العادي. *

*للجلد الجاف يُفضل استخدام الكريمات أو المستحضرات السائلة بدلاً عن استخدام الجل. *

*لأصحاب البشرة الحساسة يجب أختيار المستحضر المناسب، ويجب أن تتم تجربته قبل الاستعمال الكامل بـ 24 ساعة، بدهنه على منطقة محدودة للتأكد من أنه لا يُسبب أي تحسس. *

*يجب اتباع تعليمات الشركة المُنتجة حول الحاجة إلى تكرار الاستعمال. *


*هل يُستعمل المستحضر الواقي من الشمس في الصيف فقط؟ *

*يُستعمل المستحضر الواقي من الشمس في الصيف حتى في الظل وكما يجب استعماله في الشتاء أيضاً، ذلك لأن الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية يُمكن أن تنعكس من أي سطح كالرمل ، والكونكريت والغيوم والثلج، ويُمكن لهذه السطوح العاكسة أن تُصيب الإنسان بنسبة 80% من الأشعة الضارة. *

*ما مدى أهمية استعمال المستحضرات الواقية من الشمس للأطفال؟ *

*من المهم جداً أن تؤمَن وقاية كافية للأطفال من أشعة الشمس، وتعود أهمية هذا الأمر في الحقيقة لكون نصف كمية الأشعة فوق البنفسجية التي يتعرض لها الإنسان في حياته يحدث في الثماني عشر سنة الأولى من عمره، فضلاً عن ذلك ، أظهرت الدراسات بأن تكرار الحروق الشديدة التي تحصل بسبب التعرض لأشعة الشمس في الثماني عشر سنة الأولى من العمر قد تُسبب سرطان الجلد لاحقاً. *​


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2008)

-





> ارتداء الملابس الساترة الغامقة اللون.


 
*وليه مش فاتح ويعكسها ؟  :smile02*
*بس بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع وشامل جدا وانا اول مرة اعرف ان الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية ليها انواع و هحاول فعلا اختار الكريمات على حسب نوع البشرة*
*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على النصائح الجامدة دى*


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> -
> 
> *وليه مش فاتح ويعكسها ؟ :smile02*
> *بس بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع وشامل جدا وانا اول مرة اعرف ان الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية ليها انواع و هحاول فعلا اختار الكريمات على حسب نوع البشرة*
> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى على النصائح الجامدة دى*


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا جيلان يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" على المعلومات  الجديدة
اخت كاندي
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" على المعلومات الجديدة*
> 
> *اخت كاندي*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

